# Puppy Kong Recipes



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody have some good puppy kong recipes they can share?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm at work sneaking a peep so here are two quick links to get you started. First is a thread on this started some time ago:

Kong Fillers 

And this one is a link to another website on fillers -included in the above thread as well.

Dog Recipes that work great in Kong Toys! 

Have Fun!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Salt-free rice cakes (crushed), dried cranberries, cream cheese and ceasar croutons (crushed). My Wolfie loves this one!


----------

